# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα ή φωτοβολταικά πάνελς;

## Panoss

Μιλάμε *αποκλειστικά για θέρμανση νερού* (για να μην πάει αλλού γι αλλού το θέμα).

Σκεφτόμουνα αν συμφέρει περισσότερο ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας ή φωτοβολταικά και έκανα μερικούς υπολογισμούς (με αφορμή και ένα άλλο θέμα):






> Τα στοιχεία αφορούν το Αγρίνιο.
> 
> http://www.emy.gr/emy/el/agriculture/agriculture_city
> 
>              ΙΑΝ
>              ΦΕΒ
>              ΜΑΡ
>              ΑΠΡ
>              ΜΑΙ
> ...



 
Έστω μπόιλερ 100lt και φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ αποτελούμενο από 4 των *260W*(σύνολο 1040W) (Amerisolar 4*170€=680€).






> Μήνας *Ιανουάριος*:
> Τα πάνελς των 1040W, με 4.09 ώρες ηλιοφάνειας σε μια μέρα, παράγει: 1040W *4.09h=4253.6Wh ενέργειας.
> (δεχόμαστε ότι τις ώρες μη ηλιοφάνειας δεν παράγει καθόλου)
> 
> 4.184kJ (1.162Wh) απαιτούνται για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας 1lt νερού κατά 1 °C.
> Επομένως για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας 100lt νερού κατά 1 °C χρειαζόμαστε 100* 1.162Wh=116.2Wh ενέργειας.
> 
> Επομένως με τις 4253.6Wh ενέργειας που παράγει ένα φωτοβολταϊκό των 1040W σε μια ημέρα του Ιανουαρίου θα αυξήσουμε τη θερμοκρασία των 100lt νερού κατά: 4253.6Wh/ 116.2Wh=36.6 °C.
> Δηλαδή θα την πάει από τους 8.3 °C (αν δεχτούμε ότι το νερό πριν τη θέρμανσή του από την αντίσταση έχει θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος) στους 8.3 °C + 36.6 °C = 44.9* °C*.



 



> Μήνας *Ι**ούλ**ιος*:
> Το πάνελ των 1040W, με 11.61 ώρες ηλιοφάνειας σε μια μέρα, παράγει: 1040W *11.61h=12074.4Wh ενέργειας.
> (δεχόμαστε ότι τις ώρες μη ηλιοφάνειας δεν παράγει καθόλου)
> 
> 4.184kJ (1.162Wh) απαιτούνται για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας 1lt νερού κατά 1 °C.
> Επομένως για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας 100lt νερού κατά 1 °C χρειαζόμαστε 100* 1.162Wh=116.2Wh ενέργειας.
> 
> Επομένως με τις 12074.4Wh ενέργειας που παράγει ένα φωτοβολταϊκό των 1040W σε μια ημέρα του Ιανουαρίου θα αυξήσουμε τη θερμοκρασία των 100lt νερού κατά: 12074.4Wh/ 116.2Wh=103.9 °C.
> Δηλαδή θα την πάει από τους 26.9 °C (αν δεχτούμε ότι το νερό πριν τη θέρμανσή του από την αντίσταση έχει θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος) στους 26.9 °C + 103.9 °C = *130.8** °C*.



Είναι σωστοί οι υπολογισμοί που έκανα;
Αν ναι τότε δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα ο ηλιακός αν πάρουμε υπόψιν μας ότι:
- με 680 ευρώ δεν παίρνεις ηλιακό που να σου ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία τον Ιανουάριο κατά 36 °C
- τα φωτοβολταϊκά, σε αντίθεση με τους ηλιακούς, χρειάζονται μηδέν συντήρηση

Ποια η άποψή σας;

----------


## rama

Λάβε υπόψη οτι:
* στα φωτοβολταϊκά η απόδοση πέφτει με τα χρόνια
* ακόμα και τους χειμερινούς μήνες, άμα έχει λιακάδα δουλεύει ωραιότατα ο ηλιακός
* ένα πρόσθετο πλεονέκτημα του ηλιακού, είναι οτι συνεχίζει να ζεσταίνει το νεοεισερχόμενο νερό ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει πλέον ηλιοφάνεια.
* νομίζω οτι οι υπολογισμοί σου για την απόδοση των panels κινούνται περίπου στο διπλάσιο από την πραγματικότητα. Ηλιοφάνεια δεν σημαίνει 100% απόδοση, ειδικά στις πρωϊνες και απογευματινές ώρες.

Από την άλλη πλευρά,
* με Φ/Β, το boiler μπορεί να είναι εντός του σπιτιού και επομένως η θερμοκρασία "εκκίνησης" του νερού να είναι αρκετά υψηλότερα από εκεί που το προσδιόρισες για το χειμώνα (8.3C), και χαμηλότερα για το καλοκαίρι.

Γενικά, για ίδιας έκτασης panels και κόστος, ο ηλιακός κερδίζει άνετα τη σύγκριση.

ΥΓ θα πρέπει να ταιριάξεις και το voltage των panels με την αντίσταση του boiler.

----------


## mikemtb

Δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα όσο θα ήθελες να είναι...
Στην πράξη σε μια καλή μέρα του Ιανουαρίου για να πάρεις τα 4,2kwh θέλεις ακόμα 2 πάνελ.
Για να πάρεις όμως μέσο όρο ημερησίως μέσα στον Ιανουάριο αυτά τα 4,2kwh θέλεις τουλάχιστον τα διπλάσια πάνελ...

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Λάβε υπόψη οτι:
> * στα φωτοβολταϊκά η απόδοση πέφτει με τα χρόνια



Και στον ηλιακό. Απλά στον ηλιακό δεν συνηθίζεται να την μετράμε.





> ακόμα και τους χειμερινούς μήνες, άμα έχει λιακάδα δουλεύει ωραιότατα ο ηλιακός



Ο ηλιακός των 680€ δεν νομίζω. 
Επειδή τέτοιο έχω και ποτέ δεν είχαμε ζεστό νερό το χειμώνα, ούτε όταν ήταν καινούριος.
Οι ακριβότεροι ίσως.






> νομίζω οτι οι υπολογισμοί σου για την απόδοση των panels κινούνται περίπου στο διπλάσιο από την πραγματικότητα. Ηλιοφάνεια δεν σημαίνει 100% απόδοση, ειδικά στις πρωϊνες και απογευματινές ώρες.



Ξέρεις κάποιον τρόπο υπολογισμού πιο ρεαλιστικό;





> Γενικά, για ίδιας έκτασης panels και κόστος, ο ηλιακός κερδίζει άνετα τη σύγκριση.



Συγκρίνω κόστη (γιατί αυτό με ενδιαφέρει) κι όχι εκτάσεις πάνελς.
Για ίδιο κόστος γιατί λες ότι ο ηλιακός κερδίζει άνετα;
Άρα είναι λάθος οι υπολογισμοί που έκανα;







> Δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα όσο θα ήθελες να είναι...



Κρίμα..





 :Lol:

----------


## rama

Κατά μέσο όρο, στη χώρα μας βγάζεις ετησίως 1200-1400 KWh για κάθε KW εγκατεστημένο. Λιγότερο το χειμώνα, περισσότερο το καλοκαίρι, αλλά σε ετήσια σούμα βγαίνει τόσο.
Στην πράξη, υπολόγισε το κατακαλόκαιρο να βγάζεις ημερησίως γύρω στις 6KWh ανά KW εγκατεστημένο.
Βάλε αυτά τα νούμερα, και θα δείς γιατί λέω οτι οι υπολογισμοί σου είναι διπλάσιοι της πραγματικότητας.

----------

mikemtb (08-05-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Στην πράξη, υπολόγισε το κατακαλόκαιρο να βγάζεις ημερησίως γύρω στις 6KWh ανά KW εγκατεστημένο.



Ωραία, για τον Ιούλιο θα το υπολογίσω με 6KWh ανά KW εγκατεστημένο.
Για τον Ιανουάριο; Πόσο λες; 2KWh ανά KW εγκατεστημένο;
(επειδή σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα έχει περίπου 3 φορές (2.83 για την ακρίβεια) λιγότερες ώρες ηλιοφάνειας από τον Ιούλιο)

Πάντως με αυτά τα νούμερα βγαίνουν:
*Ιανουάριος*: θα ανεβάσει τη θερμοκρασία των 100lt νερού κατά 17.21°C: 8.3 °C + 17.21 °C = *25.51** °C.*
*Ιούλιος*: θα ανεβάσει τη θερμοκρασία των 100lt νερού κατά 51.6°C: 26.9 °C + 51.6 °C = *78.5** °C*.

----------


## elektronio

Αφήνεις εκτός τις απώλειες του θερμοσίφωνα που είναι πολύ σημαντικές. 
Η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση το ζεσταίνει γρήγορα και έχεις καυτό νερό οπότε δεν προλαβαίνει να κρυώσει πριν την χρήση. Αν το ζεσταίνεις επί 4 και πλέον ώρες σαν ισοδύναμο του 1 ώρα ηλεκτρική αντίσταση ταυτόχρονα έχεις και αρκετές απώλειες.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν υπάρχει ηλιακος με τόσα χρήματα;
https://www.sol-violaris.com/index.p...product_id=173
Επιλεκτικός 120λτ.σε αυτά τα λίτρα μέχρι 600€ βγαίνουν.αν βάλεις κόστος ΦΒ και μποιλερ νομίζω το υπερκαλύπτει.
Επίσης να αναλογιστούμε και την απόδοση της αντίστασης που θα έχει στην τάση των ΦΒ.

----------


## Samios60

Ολα τα πανελ εχουν ενα ταμπελακι που λεει τα watt πχ 280watt αλλα ποτε ??? οταν η καθετοτητα του ηλιου ειναι μεγιστη (1000w/m2)(Ιουλιος Αυγουστος  και η θερμοκρασια να ειναι 25 βαθμοι !!!!!!!!!!! αρα σαφως ειμαστε πολυ κατω της ονομαστικης τιμης ...και εγω θα συνιστούσα ηλιακο

----------

mikemtb (08-05-18)

----------


## pstratos

Τα πράματα είναι πολύ πιο απλά. Θερμική απόδοση ενώς συλέκτη 80-90% ανάλογα σχεδίαση, τύπος ποιότητα.
Απόδοση φ/β panel  10-25% ανάλογα πόσο "εξοτικό" είναι. Άρα με φ/β είσαι χαμένος από χέρι.

Μια extreme λύση: Βάλε φ/β, οδήγησε heat pump νερου-νερού με ρηχή γεωθερμία, και ζέσταναι το ΖΝΧ ........    θα φτάσεις τρελές απόδόσεις, αλλά όταν βάλεις κάτω το κόστος θα βάλεις ηλιακά  :Tongue2:

----------

Gaou (12-05-18), 

ThanosGr (09-05-18)

----------


## vasilllis

*Λειτουργία ηλιακών συλλεκτών[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*

Η λειτουργία των συλλεκτών του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα βασίζεται στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου που αναπτύσσεται στο χώρο ανάμεσα στην πλάκα απορρόφησης και τη γυάλινη επικάλυψη. Καταρχήν η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία πέφτει στην (συνήθως μαύρη) απορροφητική πλάκα, ανεβάζοντας τη θερμοκρασία της. Η πλάκα με τη σειρά της εκπέμπει μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία (θερμική ακτινοβολία) για την οποία το τζάμι που καλύπτει την πλάκα είναι σχεδόν αδιαφανές. Έτσι η μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία (η ζέστη) παγιδεύεται ανάμεσα στην πλάκα και το τζάμι, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται η απόδοση όσον αφορά τη θέρμανση του νερού (που κυκλοφορεί σε σωλήνες που είναι σ' επαφή με την πλάκα στο πίσω μέρος της ή ενσωματωμένοι σ' αυτή).
Οι κρίσιμοι παράγοντες για την καλή απόδοση του συστήματος είναι η μεγάλη απορροφητικότητα της πλάκας στην ηλιακή ακτινοβολία, ο μικρός συντελεστής εκπομπής της πλάκας στη μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία και η μεγάλη αδιαφάνεια του κρυστάλλου για τη δεύτερη. Τα υλικά που προσφέρουν την καλύτερη σχέση απόδοσης-τιμής είναι γυαλί και επιφάνεια από αλουμίνιο ή χαλκό με επίστρωση τιτανίου. (επιλεκτικοί - selective)

θερμικη ακτινοβολια εχουμε και σε περιοδο συννεφιας,μειωμενη μεν αλλα υπαρχει.Οποτε το προβλημα αυτο λυνεται με μεγαλυτερα πανελ ,αν προκειται για περιοχη με μεγαλες περιοδους συννεφιας ή αποδοτικοτερα μεσα(κενου).

ΥΓ.οι κενου στην Ελλαδα καταστρεφονται λογω της υψηλης θερμοκρασιας που αναπτυσεται.Η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να αφαιρουνε 'λαμπες' την καλοκαιρινη περιοδο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υποθέτω ότι αυτό που εννοεί ο Μαστρό Τζεπέτο (τουλάχιστον αυτό το παράπονο άκουσα από ιδιοκτήτη ηλιακού με συλλέκτη κενού), είναι ότι εξαιτίας της υπερβολικής απόδοσης, του έβραζε το νερό και άνοιγαν οι βαλβίδες κάθε τόσο όταν είχε καύσωνα. Και κάποιους άλλους έχω δει να τους έχουν μισοσκεπασμένους το καλοκαίρι προφανώς λόγω υπερβολικής απόδοσης.



Δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα το link (μάλλον βίντεο ήταν ) από έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα με σωλήνες κενού , το οποίο είχε αυτοματοποιημένο στόρι σκίασης όπως ακριβώς και στα παράθυρα σπιτιών .
Επάνω από τους σωλήνες δεν είχε το μπόιλερ , αλλά είχε μόνο την κάσα για να (ξε) & τυλίγεται το στόρι από πάνω προς τα κάτω και αντίστροφα. Το γεγονός ότι κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν το κάνει αυτό , σε κάνει να απορείς για να προσπαθήσουν να κατακτήσουν και τις νότιες χώρες όσο αφορά την ανασφάλεια του αγοραστή από ενδεχόμενο θραύσης και υψηλών πιέσεων.





> ΥΓ.οι κενου στην Ελλαδα καταστρεφονται λογω της υψηλης θερμοκρασιας που αναπτυσεται.Η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να αφαιρουνε 'λαμπες' την καλοκαιρινη περιοδο.



 Εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτό που λες αφορά για τις πιέσεις στο όλο κύκλωμα , αλλά και οι λίγες σωλήνες που θα μείνουν καταπονούνται οι ίδιες (δηλαδή παίζεται σε 2 ταμπλό το πρόβλημα ).

----------


## stauros772000

> *Λειτουργία ηλιακών συλλεκτών[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*
> 
> Η λειτουργία των συλλεκτών του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα βασίζεται στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου  που αναπτύσσεται στο χώρο ανάμεσα στην πλάκα απορρόφησης και τη γυάλινη  επικάλυψη. Καταρχήν η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία πέφτει στην (συνήθως μαύρη) απορροφητική πλάκα, ανεβάζοντας τη θερμοκρασία της. Η πλάκα με τη σειρά της εκπέμπει μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία (θερμική ακτινοβολία)  για την οποία το τζάμι που καλύπτει την πλάκα είναι σχεδόν αδιαφανές.  Έτσι η μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία (η ζέστη) παγιδεύεται ανάμεσα  στην πλάκα και το τζάμι, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται η απόδοση  όσον αφορά τη θέρμανση του νερού (που κυκλοφορεί σε σωλήνες που είναι  σ' επαφή με την πλάκα στο πίσω μέρος της ή ενσωματωμένοι σ' αυτή).
> Οι κρίσιμοι παράγοντες για την  καλή απόδοση του συστήματος είναι η μεγάλη απορροφητικότητα της πλάκας  στην ηλιακή ακτινοβολία, ο μικρός συντελεστής εκπομπής της πλάκας στη  μεγάλου μήκους κύματος ακτινοβολία και η μεγάλη αδιαφάνεια του  κρυστάλλου για τη δεύτερη. Τα υλικά που προσφέρουν την καλύτερη σχέση  απόδοσης-τιμής είναι γυαλί και επιφάνεια από αλουμίνιο ή χαλκό με επίστρωση τιτανίου. (επιλεκτικοί - selective)
> 
> θερμικη ακτινοβολια εχουμε και σε περιοδο συννεφιας,μειωμενη μεν αλλα  υπαρχει.Οποτε το προβλημα αυτο λυνεται με μεγαλυτερα πανελ ,αν προκειται  για περιοχη με μεγαλες περιοδους συννεφιας ή αποδοτικοτερα μεσα(κενου).
> 
> ΥΓ.οι κενου στην Ελλαδα καταστρεφονται λογω της υψηλης θερμοκρασιας που  αναπτυσεται.Η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να αφαιρουνε 'λαμπες' την καλοκαιρινη  περιοδο.



το φαινομενο του θερμοκηπιου,δεν ειναι  αυτο που εκμεταλευεται ο ηλιακος.αποροφηση της ακτινοβολιας απο μια  μαυρη επιφανεια,ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στον ηλιακο.το τζαμι μπροστα  μπαινει για να μην κρυωνει η μαυρη επιφανεια,και κατεπεκταση παγιδευει  και την θερμοκρασια μεσα.απο πισω απο την πλακα εχει μια καλη στρωση  υαλοβαμβακα,οποτε η μαυρη επιφανεια ,μονο να ζεταινει μπορει,εφοσον  υπαρχει ηλιοφανεια.αυτα με την επιστρωση τιτανιου,ειναι περισοτερο  μαρκετινιστικο κολπο,διοτι τιτανιο βαζουν και στα ακρυλικα χρωματα ,για  να δινουν λευκοτερο χρωμα και με λιγοτερα χερια.με το σκεπτικο τους,και  εκει δλδ μπορει ο μαστορας να πει οτι εκανε μια επιστρωση τιτανιου στο  διαμερισμα,και ο ιδιοκτητης να του κανει τεμεναδες,ενω ο μαστορας το  μονο που εκανε ,ηταν να βαψει το σπιτι.αρα αν βαλουν λιγο παραπανω  τιτανιο στην βαφη των επιλεκτικων,θα αυξησει λιγο την αποδοση,ή πολυ,αν  το συγκρινεις με ενα πανελ που βαφτικε μαυρο με σταχτη και  χωμα!!!.......ο ηλιακος,δεν αποδιδει με συνεφια....αρκει μια ωρα  ηλιοφανειας,για να ζεστανει το μποιλερ του,αλλα χωρις ηλιο,ζεσταμα δεν  κανει.την καλυτερη αποδοση την εχει ο χαλκος,αλλα ειναι ακριβοτερος





> Δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα το link (μάλλον βίντεο  ήταν ) από έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα με σωλήνες κενού , το οποίο είχε  αυτοματοποιημένο στόρι σκίασης όπως ακριβώς και στα παράθυρα σπιτιών .
> Επάνω από τους σωλήνες δεν είχε το μπόιλερ , αλλά είχε μόνο την κάσα για  να (ξε) & τυλίγεται το στόρι από πάνω προς τα κάτω και αντίστροφα.  Το γεγονός ότι κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν το κάνει αυτό , σε κάνει  να απορείς για να προσπαθήσουν να κατακτήσουν και τις νότιες χώρες όσο  αφορά την ανασφάλεια του αγοραστή από ενδεχόμενο θραύσης και υψηλών  πιέσεων.



στις νοτιοτερες χωρες,για ποιον λογο να προμοταρουν  κατι αλλο απο συμβατικους?και ο πιο χαλια συμβατικος,μια χαρα δουλεια θα  κανει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτό που λες αφορά για τις πιέσεις στο όλο κύκλωμα , αλλά και οι λίγες σωλήνες που θα μείνουν καταπονούνται οι ίδιες (δηλαδή παίζεται σε 2 ταμπλό το πρόβλημα ).



Δεν καταπονούνται το ίδιο γιατί αργούν σε σχέση με τις πολλές να δώσουν θερμικό αποτέλεσμα οπότε δεν πιάνουν τα max τους έγκαιρα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν ισχύει κατακαλόκαιρο με το νερό να έχει μείνει μέσα αχρησιμοποίητο για μια δυό μέρες και ο κίνδυνος τότε είναι μεγάλος να συμβεί κάτι αναπάντεχο όπως η θραύση. 
Πάντως προσωπικά τα δικά μου ηλιακά πάνελ αν και παμπάλαια τα σκεπάζω ένα ένα σταδιακά καθώς μπαίνει καλοκαίρι. Ένα μεγάλο λάθος είναι να τα μισοσκεπάζεις, τότε κινδυνεύουν από θερμοκρασιακό σοκ και σπάζουν πολύ εύκολα. Πόσο μάλλον τα "κενού" που τραβάνε ψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες. Προσοχή λοιπόν στο "μισοσκέπασμα" .... !!!

----------


## stauros772000

τα συμβατικα με χαλκινους σωληνες,δεν εχουν προβλημα απο σοκ.δεν ειναι τζαμι(γυαλι)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> στις νοτιοτερες χωρες,για ποιον λογο να προμοταρουν  κατι αλλο απο συμβατικους?και ο πιο χαλια συμβατικος,μια χαρα δουλεια θα  κανει.



Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι όσοι έχουν πάρει με σωλήνες κενού , το μαρτυρούν στην καλύτερη απόδοση , αλλά μαρτυρούν και τις ζημιές (ότι τα σπίτια τους γίνονται "ατμομηχανές" από την υπερβολική απόδοση ) . Επιπλέον μπορεί να λέμε ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα ηλιοφάνειας , αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και πολύ δύσκολες μέρες του χειμώνα παραπλήσιες με τις βόρειες χώρες , κακό είναι να θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω και στον χειμώνα?. Αυτά σκέψου τα μαζί με το στόρι σκίασης .





> Δεν καταπονούνται το ίδιο γιατί αργούν σε σχέση με τις πολλές να δώσουν θερμικό αποτέλεσμα οπότε δεν πιάνουν τα max τους έγκαιρα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν ισχύει κατακαλόκαιρο με το νερό να έχει μείνει μέσα αχρησιμοποίητο για μια δυό μέρες και ο κίνδυνος τότε είναι μεγάλος να συμβεί κάτι αναπάντεχο όπως η θραύση.



 
Φαίνονται λογικά αυτά που λες , αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι σωλήνες αυτοί είναι "κλειστοί" (έχουν τον διπλό σωλήνα με το ενδιάμεσο κενό τους , και στο μέσον τους μια αμπούλα κλειστή που μεταφέρει την θερμότητα στο νερό του μπόιλερ εξ επαφής ) . Αυτό το σημείο επαφής (αμπούλας με νερό είναι όσο ένα δάκτυλο μήκος και δεν νομίζω όση θερμοκρασία και να έχει ανεβεί στο μπόιλερ , μπορεί να πιέσει και την αμπούλα αντίστροφα  ). Λες να σπάζουν από αυτό?

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...Uawl8kmP7pefBy.  Να καί κάτι από Αγγλία , πολύ καλά γιά χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...Uawl8kmP7pefBy.  Να καί κάτι από Αγγλία , πολύ καλά γιά χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι



Χαίρομαι που μπήκες στην συζήτηση από τον συννεφιασμένο βορρά !!! 
Διάβασα το κείμενο του προτεινόμενου πάνελ και είναι γεμάτο άγνωστες λέξεις για μας .... : This heat energy is then moved down pipes to the hot water cylinder within your home, reducing the need to use Gas, Oil or Electricity to heat the hot water you require; lowering energy bills as well as your carbon footprint. 
Όποιος εδώ μιλήσει για "ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα" κλπ θεωρείται γραφικός οικολόγος .... Αν μιλήσει για μείωση λογαριασμού ή καταναλούμενης ενέργειας, ακόμα χειρότερα γιαυτόν. Αν δεν είναι εντελώς τζάμπα ή να έχει πληρώσει τα μαλλιοκεφάλα του σε επώνυμα  μηχανήματα δεν παίζει με τίποτα !!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> τα συμβατικα με χαλκινους σωληνες,δεν εχουν προβλημα απο σοκ.δεν ειναι τζαμι(γυαλι)



ναι δεν έγινα κατανοητός, για τα τζάμια μιλάω όχι για τον χαλκό .... μιλώντας για τους "κενού", αλλά στο δικό μου παράδειγμα για τους λεγόμενους "καθρέφτες" το επίπεδο τζάμι μπροστά από την επιφάνεια συλλογής, αυτά είναι επίφοβα σε "θερμοκρασιακό σοκ" το οποίο είναι μεγάλη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας κατά τόπους. 





> Επάνω από τους σωλήνες δεν είχε το μπόιλερ , αλλά είχε μόνο την κάσα για να (ξε) & τυλίγεται το στόρι από πάνω προς τα κάτω και αντίστροφα. Το γεγονός ότι κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν το κάνει αυτό , σε κάνει να απορείς για να προσπαθήσουν να κατακτήσουν και τις νότιες χώρες όσο αφορά την ανασφάλεια του αγοραστή από ενδεχόμενο θραύσης και υψηλών πιέσεων.



Συγχρόνως αυτό θα το θεωρήσω πολύ επικίνδυνο ως κάθετη λειτουργία , θα το προτιμούσα με οριζόντια κίνηση για τον λόγο που λέω και ποτέ να μην μείνει σε ενδιάμεση θέση για τον φόβο του θερμικού σοκ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα το link (μάλλον βίντεο ήταν ) από έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα με σωλήνες κενού , το οποίο είχε αυτοματοποιημένο στόρι σκίασης όπως ακριβώς και στα παράθυρα σπιτιών .
> Επάνω από τους σωλήνες δεν είχε το μπόιλερ , αλλά είχε μόνο την κάσα για να (ξε) & τυλίγεται το στόρι από πάνω προς τα κάτω και αντίστροφα. Το γεγονός ότι κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν το κάνει αυτό , σε κάνει να απορείς για να προσπαθήσουν να κατακτήσουν και τις νότιες χώρες όσο αφορά την ανασφάλεια του αγοραστή από ενδεχόμενο θραύσης και υψηλών πιέσεων.
> 
>  Εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτό που λες αφορά για τις πιέσεις στο όλο κύκλωμα , αλλά και οι λίγες σωλήνες που θα μείνουν καταπονούνται οι ίδιες (δηλαδή παίζεται σε 2 ταμπλό το πρόβλημα ).



Πετρο 99% πατεντα ειναι το ρολο .Δεν το εχω δει καπου να πωλειται.
Δεν καταπονουνται τοσο για τον λογο οτι την υψηλη τους θερμοκρασια την αποδδιδουν στο νερο του μποιλερ που η θερμοκρασια του ειναι χαμηλοτερη απο οτι οταν ηταν με ολες τις λυχνιες.





> το φαινομενο του θερμοκηπιου,δεν ειναι  αυτο που εκμεταλευεται ο ηλιακος.αποροφηση της ακτινοβολιας απο μια  μαυρη επιφανεια,ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στον ηλιακο.το τζαμι μπροστα  μπαινει για να μην κρυωνει η μαυρη επιφανεια,και κατεπεκταση παγιδευει  και την θερμοκρασια μεσα.απο πισω απο την πλακα εχει μια καλη στρωση  υαλοβαμβακα,οποτε η μαυρη επιφανεια ,μονο να ζεταινει μπορει,εφοσον  υπαρχει ηλιοφανεια.αυτα με την επιστρωση τιτανιου,ειναι περισοτερο  μαρκετινιστικο κολπο,διοτι τιτανιο βαζουν και στα ακρυλικα χρωματα ,για  να δινουν λευκοτερο χρωμα και με λιγοτερα χερια.με το σκεπτικο τους,και  εκει δλδ μπορει ο μαστορας να πει οτι εκανε μια επιστρωση τιτανιου στο  διαμερισμα,και ο ιδιοκτητης να του κανει τεμεναδες,ενω ο μαστορας το  μονο που εκανε ,ηταν να βαψει το σπιτι.αρα αν βαλουν λιγο παραπανω  τιτανιο στην βαφη των επιλεκτικων,θα αυξησει λιγο την αποδοση,ή πολυ,αν  το συγκρινεις με ενα πανελ που βαφτικε μαυρο με σταχτη και  χωμα!!!.......ο ηλιακος,δεν αποδιδει με συνεφια....αρκει μια ωρα  ηλιοφανειας,για να ζεστανει το μποιλερ του,αλλα χωρις ηλιο,ζεσταμα δεν  κανει.την καλυτερη αποδοση την εχει ο χαλκος,αλλα ειναι ακριβοτερος
> 
> 
> 
> στις νοτιοτερες χωρες,για ποιον λογο να προμοταρουν  κατι αλλο απο συμβατικους?και ο πιο χαλια συμβατικος,μια χαρα δουλεια θα  κανει.



Προφανως την παγιδευση της θερμοκρασιας αποκαλουν φαινομενο του θερμοκηπιου.


ΥΓ.
ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΩΧΕΙΑ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑ .ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΗΛΙΟ(ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ)

----------


## tasn100

Οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες με επιλεκτικό συλλέκτη (συνήθως μπλε απόχρωσης) ζεσταίνουν νερό ακόμα και με συννεφιά. Εμείς κάνουμε μπάνιο 4 άτομα ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ήλιο. Δεν μιλάμε για πυκνή νέφωση βροχής αλλά για απλή συννεφιά. Βορειοδυτική Ελλάδα, εδώ και μια εβδομάδα κάθε μέρα βρέχει κυρίως έχει συννεφιά, βγάζει και ήλιο για πολύ λιγο που και που, δεν έχει χρειαστεί να ανάψουμε (ρεύμα) στον ηλιακό. Ηλιακός 120 lt ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο επιλεκτικός συλλέκτης καλά συντηρημένα όλα 10 ετών.
Η οικονομία που γίνεται είναι ασύγκριτη γιατί ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ήλιο το νερό είναι χλιαρό και χρειάζεται μόνο 4 λεπτά άνναμα ρεύμα για να κάψει. Φέτος 2018 δεν βάλαμε ρεύμα ούτε μια φορά, τσεκαρισμένο.
Έχω συντηρήσει πολύ καλά όμως τον ηλιακό με υγρά, με μονώσεις σε όλες τις σωλήνες ανόδιο κλπ. δεν είναι αφημένο στην τύχη του, το προσέχω και μας προσέχει γιατί έχω δει και μερικούς που λένε ο ηλιακός δεν ζεσταίνει και ή δεν έχουν υγρά μέσα ή έχει τρυπήσει ή οι πλάκες κοιτάνε το φεγγάρι αντί για τον ήλιο.

----------


## haris_216

> ΥΓ.
> ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΩΧΕΙΑ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑ .ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΗΛΙΟ(ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ)



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα
Επειδή πολλά άκουσα και στο παρόν νήμα (αλλά και σε άλλα) για συννεφιές και πανσελήνους, μια σημερινή μέτρηση θα μας πει κάτι και θα βουλώσει στόματα (τουλάχιστον το δικό μου). Να πούμε βέβαια και το αυτονόητο (πολλές φορές χρειάζεται) η μέτρηση αφού πρώτα αδειάσαμε τον ηλιακό από υπολείματα χθεσινής απολαβής  :Wink: 
Κι επειδή συμπτωματικά σήμερα είμαι off από δουλειά (αν και έχω κάποια τρεξίματα με νοσοκομεία) εφόσον αυτός ο κάποιος είναι στην Αθήνα (και ειδικά νότια προάστεια) με χαρά μου να πάω από εκεί να βοηθήσω σε ότι χρειαστεί για την μέτρηση. Και μάλιστα για να μην κλέψουμε βαθμούς της απόδοσης της συννεφιάς, είμαι διατεθειμένος να πάμε να το μετρήσουμε στην έξοδο του ηλιακού και όχι στην μπαταρία, αφού πολλές φορές, ανάλογα την απόσταση και την εγκατάσταση, μπορεί να χάσει και αρκετούς βαθμούς στη διαδρομή μέχρι τη μπανιέρα.

----------


## tasn100

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα
> Επειδή πολλά άκουσα και στο παρόν νήμα (αλλά και σε άλλα) για συννεφιές και πανσελήνους, μια σημερινή μέτρηση θα μας πει κάτι και θα βουλώσει στόματα (τουλάχιστον το δικό μου). Να πούμε βέβαια και το αυτονόητο (πολλές φορές χρειάζεται) η μέτρηση αφού πρώτα αδειάσαμε τον ηλιακό από υπολείματα χθεσινής απολαβής 
> Κι επειδή συμπτωματικά σήμερα είμαι off από δουλειά (αν και έχω κάποια τρεξίματα με νοσοκομεία) εφόσον αυτός ο κάποιος είναι στην Αθήνα (και ειδικά νότια προάστεια) με χαρά μου να πάω από εκεί να βοηθήσω σε ότι χρειαστεί για την μέτρηση. Και μάλιστα για να μην κλέψουμε βαθμούς της απόδοσης της συννεφιάς, είμαι διατεθειμένος να πάμε να το μετρήσουμε στην έξοδο του ηλιακού και όχι στην μπαταρία, αφού πολλές φορές, ανάλογα την απόσταση και την εγκατάσταση, μπορεί να χάσει και αρκετούς βαθμούς στη διαδρομή μέχρι τη μπανιέρα.



Mα αυτή είναι όλη η οικονομία που κάνει ο ηλιακός. Με ένα 500αρικο για δέκα χρόνια έχεις ζεστό νερό τις περισσότερες μέρες του χρόνου και μάλιστα έχεις και δωρεάν "συσωρευτή" αν είναι καλά μονωμένος. Όποιος θέλει κάνει το πρωί μπάνιο αφού από την προηγούμενη μέρα είναι ζεστό το νερό.
Τι μετρήσεις να κάνεις; Αν ήταν όλοι θα έβαζαν φωτοβολταικά αν δεν κόστιζαν αν δεν χρειαζόταν μπαταρίες κλπ κλπ.  Με ένα 500άρικο μια οικογένεια λύνει το θέμα ζεστό νερό για 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Ξέχασα να πω και το βασικό μέρα πάρα μέρα ένα δωρεάν πλυντήριο βάζεις μόνο το μοτερ να δουλεύει αφού με πλυντήριο διπλής ενέργειας  τραβάει από τον ηλιακό. Το πλυντήριο στο σπίτι η θερμοκρασία του είναι στο 0 επίτηδες να μη ανάβει καν η αντίσταση του εδώ και 7 χρόνια από τότε που το πήραμε επίτηδες απλό να μην τρελαίνεται με τα ηλεκτρονικά.  

Όποιος θέλει πραγματική οικονομία να μη το σκεφτεί καν να βάλει έναν ηλιακό θα δει απίστευτη διαφορά.

----------


## vasilllis

Νότια και εγώ. Πάω Γρηγόρη για ένα διάλειμμα, παραλιακή.



> Οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες με επιλεκτικό συλλέκτη (συνήθως μπλε απόχρωσης) ζεσταίνουν νερό ακόμα και με συννεφιά. Εμείς κάνουμε μπάνιο 4 άτομα ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ήλιο. Δεν μιλάμε για πυκνή νέφωση βροχής αλλά για απλή συννεφιά. Βορειοδυτική Ελλάδα, εδώ και μια εβδομάδα κάθε μέρα βρέχει κυρίως έχει συννεφιά, βγάζει και ήλιο για πολύ λιγο που και που, δεν έχει χρειαστεί να ανάψουμε (ρεύμα) στον ηλιακό. Ηλιακός 120 lt ένα τετραγωνικό μέτρο επιλεκτικός συλλέκτης καλά συντηρημένα όλα 10 ετών.
> Η οικονομία που γίνεται είναι ασύγκριτη γιατί ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ήλιο το νερό είναι χλιαρό και χρειάζεται μόνο 4 λεπτά άνναμα ρεύμα για να κάψει. Φέτος 2018 δεν βάλαμε ρεύμα ούτε μια φορά, τσεκαρισμένο.
> Έχω συντηρήσει πολύ καλά όμως τον ηλιακό με υγρά, με μονώσεις σε όλες τις σωλήνες ανόδιο κλπ. δεν είναι αφημένο στην τύχη του, το προσέχω και μας προσέχει γιατί έχω δει και μερικούς που λένε ο ηλιακός δεν ζεσταίνει και ή δεν έχουν υγρά μέσα ή έχει τρυπήσει ή οι πλάκες κοιτάνε το φεγγάρι αντί για τον ήλιο.

----------

mikemtb (16-05-18)

----------


## haris_216

> Mα αυτή είναι όλη η οικονομία που κάνει ο ηλιακός. Με ένα 500αρικο για δέκα χρόνια έχεις ζεστό νερό τις περισσότερες μέρες του χρόνου και μάλιστα έχεις και δωρεάν "συσωρευτή" αν είναι καλά μονωμένος. Όποιος θέλει κάνει το πρωί μπάνιο αφού από την προηγούμενη μέρα είναι ζεστό το νερό.
> Τι μετρήσεις να κάνεις; Αν ήταν όλοι θα έβαζαν φωτοβολταικά αν δεν κόστιζαν αν δεν χρειαζόταν μπαταρίες κλπ κλπ.  Με ένα 500άρικο μια οικογένεια λύνει το θέμα ζεστό νερό για 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Ξέχασα να πω και το βασικό μέρα πάρα μέρα ένα δωρεάν πλυντήριο βάζεις μόνο το μοτερ να δουλεύει αφού με πλυντήριο διπλής ενέργειας  τραβάει από τον ηλιακό. Το πλυντήριο στο σπίτι η θερμοκρασία του είναι στο 0 επίτηδες να μη ανάβει καν η αντίσταση του εδώ και 7 χρόνια από τότε που το πήραμε επίτηδες απλό να μην τρελαίνεται με τα ηλεκτρονικά.  
> 
> Όποιος θέλει πραγματική οικονομία να μη το σκεφτεί καν να βάλει έναν ηλιακό θα δει απίστευτη διαφορά.



Ίσως δεν με κατάλαβες ή δεν παρακολούθησες τις θέσεις/σκεπτικό μου.
Είμαι φαν του ηλιακού. Για την ακρίβεια μεγάλος φαν και υποστηρικτής. Χρησιμοποιώ ηλιακό εδώ και 10ετίες (ήδη από το πατρικό μου, πιτσιρικάς) και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να μένω σε σπίτι χωρίς (έμεινα σε ένα που νοίκιαζα για 2 χρόνια και χαλάστηκα άσχημα και σε πρακτικό αλλά και σε οικονομικό επίπεδο).
Οι μετρήσεις που πρότεινε ο Βασίλης και συμφωνώ κι εγώ αφορούν τις "αποδόσεις" της συννεφιάς για τις οποίες βλέπω να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη επιμονή.
Η μόνη πρακτική και ξεκάθαρη μέτρηση που μπορεί να γίνει είναι το λεγόμενο "τάπωμα" (το χρησιμοποιούν εταιρίες όταν είναι σίγουρες για το προϊόν τους και βλέπουν ότι ο πελάτης λέει ότι "δεν έχει απόδοση"). 
Η διαδικασία είναι η εξής: Το πρωί, πριν ο ήλιος αποκτήσει μεγάλη ένταση, ο ηλιακός αδειάζει από ότι ζεστό νερό έχει και μετά μετριέται η θερμοκρασία νερού και "ταπώνεται" (διακόπτεται η παροχή προς το σπίτι, έτσι ώστε να μην είναι δυνατή καμία κατανάλωση, έστω και μικρή). Ο ηλιακός τραβάει ότι είναι να τραβήξει από τον ήλιο (ή από τη συννεφιά, για όσους το πιστεύουν :Wink: ) και το απόγευμα γίνεται ξανά μέτρηση του νερού. Κι έτσι έχεις ένα ξεκάθαρο και πολύ συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να παρερμηνευθεί προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση

----------

mikemtb (16-05-18), 

vasilllis (16-05-18)

----------


## tasn100

> Ίσως δεν με κατάλαβες ή δεν παρακολούθησες τις θέσεις/σκεπτικό μου.
> Είμαι φαν του ηλιακού. Για την ακρίβεια μεγάλος φαν και υποστηρικτής. Χρησιμοποιώ ηλιακό εδώ και 10ετίες (ήδη από το πατρικό μου, πιτσιρικάς) και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να μένω σε σπίτι χωρίς (έμεινα σε ένα που νοίκιαζα για 2 χρόνια και χαλάστηκα άσχημα και σε πρακτικό αλλά και σε οικονομικό επίπεδο).
> Οι μετρήσεις που πρότεινε ο Βασίλης και συμφωνώ κι εγώ αφορούν τις "αποδόσεις" της συννεφιάς για τις οποίες βλέπω να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη επιμονή.
> Η μόνη πρακτική και ξεκάθαρη μέτρηση που μπορεί να γίνει είναι το λεγόμενο "τάπωμα" (το χρησιμοποιούν εταιρίες όταν είναι σίγουρες για το προϊόν τους και βλέπουν ότι ο πελάτης λέει ότι "δεν έχει απόδοση"). 
> Η διαδικασία είναι η εξής: Το πρωί, πριν ο ήλιος αποκτήσει μεγάλη ένταση, ο ηλιακός αδειάζει από ότι ζεστό νερό έχει και μετά μετριέται η θερμοκρασία νερού και "ταπώνεται" (διακόπτεται η παροχή προς το σπίτι, έτσι ώστε να μην είναι δυνατή καμία κατανάλωση, έστω και μικρή). Ο ηλιακός τραβάει ότι είναι να τραβήξει από τον ήλιο (ή από τη συννεφιά, για όσους το πιστεύουν) και το απόγευμα γίνεται ξανά μέτρηση του νερού. Κι έτσι έχεις ένα ξεκάθαρο και πολύ συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να παρερμηνευθεί προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση



Είπα και εγώ μήπως θέλεις να βάλεις 3-4 φωτοβολταικά πανελ πίνακα inverter καλώδια μπαταρία και απλο ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα για να έχει μια οικογένεια ζεστό νερό αντί για ηλιακό. Δηλαδή να πας με παπάκι 50άρι Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη, γιατί και αυτό γίνεται το θέμα είναι πως γίνεται. Μάλλον να πας με ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο γιατί και αυτό γίνεται και πολλοί το ονειρεύονται. Αστεία τα έγραψα σίγουρα σε μερικά χρόνια όταν το κάθε πάνελ θα έχει 40 ευρώ και η μπαταρίες 50 ευρώ ίσως και να συμφέρει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αστεία τα έγραψα σίγουρα σε μερικά χρόνια όταν το κάθε πάνελ θα έχει 40 ευρώ και η μπαταρίες 50 ευρώ ίσως και να συμφέρει.



Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι τα ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα επιτράπηκαν επειδή γνωρίζουν ότι είναι ασύμφορα. Λογικά αν πράγματι φτάσουν τα πάνελ σε χαμηλή τιμή θα βρουν τρόπο να τα πάρουν σε δασμούς ή να δίνεις το ρεύμα τους στην Δεη για να το πληρώνει άλλος με τα στάνταρ πάγια . Τα ληξιπρόσθεσμα προς δεη από 2,3 δις ολοένα και φουσκώνουν.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τα ληξιπρόσθεσμα προς δεη από 2,3 δις ολοένα και φουσκώνουν.



η ΔΕΗ ειναι πολυ μεγαλη για να αποτυχει.Τα χρεη της , των μπαταξηδων, αλλα και των  ανημπορων ,
με τον εναν  η τον αλλο  τροπο ο Λαος  θα τα πληρωσει .Κανενας  δεν θα  ξεφυγει, οσους ηλιακους και
φωτοβολταικα να βαλει .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ΥΓ.
> ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΩΧΕΙΑ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑ .ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΗΛΙΟ(ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ)



Το τελευταίο ζεστό νερό καταναλώθηκε στις 9.00 το πρωί. Κατά προσέγγιση υπολογίζω ότι το νερό που έμεινε είχε μέση θερμοκρασία 30 β. Οι συλλέκτες μου είναι 30 ετών τουλάχιστον, σκιάζονται έως τις 11.30 το πρωί. Από εκείνη την ώρα και μέχρι τώρα 15.30 (Ώρα ζενίθ 13.30) η θερμοκρασία κυμάνθηκε από 43 έως 50 βαθμούς στο κυάθιο εξόδου των πάνελ. Η θερμοκρασία νερού κυμάνθηκε από 37 έως 47 βαθμούς μέσα στο σπίτι.  
Είμαι ευτυχής ....

----------


## vasilllis

Χάρη συγνώμη για την επιμονή μου η οποία οφειλόταν καθαρά σε προσωπική εμπειρία.
Νομίζω ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο ότι και με συννεφιά αποδίδει ο θερμοσίφωνας.

Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί να βγάλω ένα μέσο όρο από δέκατο έως αρχές δωδέκατου είχα βάλει ένα μετρητή να μετράω κατανάλωση ημερησια θερμοσίφωνα  (πατάρι 80λτ)
Οι μέρες δεν ήταν και πολύ παγωμένες και είχα από 3-7 kWh /μέρα κατανάλωση με μέσο όρο (χοντρικά ) 5.ατομα 4 με ενεργοβορες συνήθειες.ο 160 λτ δεν έφτανε ούτε για τους 3 μας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> η ΔΕΗ ειναι πολυ μεγαλη για να αποτυχει.Τα χρεη της , των μπαταξηδων, αλλα και των  ανημπορων ,
> με τον εναν  η τον αλλο  τροπο ο Λαος  θα τα πληρωσει .Κανενας  δεν θα  ξεφυγει, οσους ηλιακους και
> φωτοβολταικα να βαλει .



Δεν λες μια επιχείρηση "μεγάλη" όταν εκλιπαρεί και γίνεται αξιολύπητη με τους λογαριασμούς "συνέπειας" και της έκπτωσης 15% 




> .Κανενας δεν θα ξεφυγει,



Αυτό ακριβώς φοβάται η Δεη . διότι αν κανένας δεν ξεφύγει , τότε αυτομάτως θα σκάψει και η ίδια τον λάκκο της . Γιαυτό και η ύστατη προσπάθεια παρασκηνίου με τους λογαριασμούς "συνέπειας" .
Δεν το βλέπετε ότι ήδη η Δεη κάνει πεζοδρόμιο "ζητιανεύοντας" για την επιβίωση της?
(εδώ τώρα γίνεται πάρτι και όργιο στα εκτός θέματος )

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί να βγάλω ένα μέσο όρο από δέκατο έως αρχές δωδέκατου είχα βάλει ένα μετρητή να μετράω κατανάλωση ημερησια θερμοσίφωνα  (πατάρι 80λτ)
> Οι μέρες δεν ήταν και πολύ παγωμένες και είχα από 3-7 kWh /μέρα κατανάλωση με μέσο όρο (χοντρικά ) 5.ατομα 4 με ενεργοβορες συνήθειες.ο 160 λτ δεν έφτανε ούτε για τους 3 μας.



Κατά αντιπαράθεση τότε να πω κι εγώ ότι : σε σπίτι 156 τ.μ. με 3 γυναίκες κι εμένα, η μέση κατανάλωση ρεύματος ειναι 1200Kwh ημερήσιο και 450Kwh νυχτερινό. Δλδ 412 Kwh/ μήνα ή 13,75 Kwh / ημέρα. Το ψυγείο από μόνο του καταναλώνει 5 Kwh με κλειστό το σπίτι (καρατσεκαρισμένο). Λειτουργεί ηλιακός 160 L (εν πολλοίς σκιασμένος) και φυσικό αέριο για θέρμανση και συμπλήρωμα Ζ.Ν.Χ. Έχω πάψει να σπάω τα νεύρα μου για να επιβληθεί στοιχειώδης οικονομία και Είμαι Ευτυχής .... !!!!

----------


## Samios60

IMG_0092.jpgIMG_0093.jpgIMG_0138.jpg  Αυτόνομο 10Kw με  21 πάνελ και 24 μπαταρίες 1000Ah εκάστη και Ανεμογενητρια  5Kw

----------


## genesis

> ..... Φέτος 2018 δεν βάλαμε ρεύμα ούτε μια φορά, τσεκαρισμένο.
> Έχω συντηρήσει πολύ καλά όμως τον ηλιακό με υγρά, με μονώσεις σε όλες τις σωλήνες ανόδιο κλπ. δεν είναι αφημένο στην τύχη του, το προσέχω και μας προσέχει γιατί έχω δει και μερικούς που λένε ο ηλιακός δεν ζεσταίνει και ή δεν έχουν υγρά μέσα ή έχει τρυπήσει ή οι πλάκες κοιτάνε το φεγγάρι αντί για τον ήλιο.



Αυτό είναι ένα από τα "μυστικά" της επιτυχίας και μάλλον το βασικότερο... Η πλειονότητα των ηλιακών είναι εγκατεστημένοι από *πρόχειρα* έως *άθλια*. Σε πολλές εγκαταστάσεις υπάρχουν *χοντρά λάθη*. Αυτό που περιγράφει ο tasn100 είναι το αποτέλεσμα μίας σωστής εγκατάστασης ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα που ελέγχεται / συντηρείται σωστά μία φορά κάθε 2 ή 3 χρόνια.

Ένας επιλεκτικός συλλέκτης με βαθμό απόδοσης π.χ. 70% μετατρέπει σε θερμότητα το 70% της ενέργειας της ακτινοβολίας που δέχεται.
Αν είναι λιακάδα με ισχύ ακτινοβολίας π.χ. 700W/m2 τότε μετατρέπει σε θερμότητα περίπου 490W από αυτά.
Όταν έχουμε συννεφιά η ισχύς της ακτινοβολίας διαφέρει ανάλογα με... την συννεφιά...
Άλλη είναι η συννεφιά του "χιονιά" καιρού όπου σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ανάβουμε ακόμη και τα φώτα του αυτοκινήτου το καταμεσήμερο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η ισχύς της ακτινοβολία μπορεί να μην ξεπερνά τα 20 - 30W/m2. Μόλις 15 - 20W θα παίρναμε σε θερμική ισχύ από τον συλλέκτη...
Άλλη είναι όμως η συννεφιά που μας αναγκάζει να φοράμε γυαλιά ηλίου γιατί δεν αντέχουμε την "αντηλιά".... Η ισχύς της ακτινοβολία μπορεί να ξεπερνά τα 200 - 250W/m2.... που μόνο συννεφιά δεν νοείται για τις βόρειες χώρες.... Τα 150 - 200W θερμικής ισχύος που μας δίνει σε αυτές τις συνθήκες κάθε τετ. μέτρο επιφάνειας του συλλέκτη μας δεν τα λες και λίγα.

Στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες ένα υψηλής απόδοσης φωτοβολταϊκό θα έδινε ΜΟΝΟ το 20% από την διαθέσιμη ισχύ της ακτινοβολίας.... *Δηλαδή 3 φορές λιγότερο*!!! Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει κατανοητό αυτό?







> .... Το ψυγείο από μόνο του καταναλώνει 5 Kwh με κλειστό το σπίτι (καρατσεκαρισμένο)....



 :W00t:  Δημήτρη, άλλαξε το χθες!! Ένας σύγχρονος ψυγειοκαταψύκτης τύπου inverter, ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++ και άνω, καταναλώνει λιγότερο από 1,5kWh/ημέρα σε συνθήκες Ελλάδας. Θα έχει αποσβέσει το κόστος του σε 2 - 3 χρόνια το πολύ.

----------

vasilllis (17-05-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη, άλλαξε το χθες!! Ένας σύγχρονος ψυγειοκαταψύκτης τύπου inverter, ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++ και άνω, καταναλώνει λιγότερο από 1,5kWh/ημέρα σε συνθήκες Ελλάδας. Θα έχει αποσβέσει το κόστος του σε 2 - 3 χρόνια το πολύ.



Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς όλες μου οι συσκευές είναι 22 ετων και είμαι ευχαριστημένος από απόδοση και χωρητικότητα (ειδικά του ψυγείου) Έχουμε κάνει αντίστοιχη συζήτηση στο Howtofixit και δεν βλέπω, αν δεν παρουσιάσει σοβαρή ζημιά να το αλλάξω. Άσε που οι προτεραιότητες είναι άλλες τώρα πιά. Ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν πιστεύω και την νέα τεχνολογία πάρα πολύ !!! Τις καταναλώσεις μου τις βρίσκω πολύ καλές παρόλα αυτά (και η μείωση του λογαριασμού ανά μήνα θα είναι μικρή) και δεν τις βλέπω να αλλάζουν σημαντικά.

----------


## rama

Με χρονοδιακόπτη στο ηλεκτροboiler και χρονοκαθυστέρηση στα πλυντήρια, καταφέρνω σταθερά πάνω από 60% της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας να πέφτει στο μειωμένο τιμολόγιο. Αυτή είναι η πραγματική εξοικονόμηση.

----------


## haris_216

λάθος μήνυμα

----------


## haris_216

> Χάρη συγνώμη για την επιμονή μου η οποία οφειλόταν καθαρά σε προσωπική εμπειρία.
> Νομίζω ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο ότι και με συννεφιά αποδίδει ο θερμοσίφωνας.



Τί συγνώμη βρε Βασίλη. Συζήτηση κάνουμε.

Το "τοπίο" είναι ξεκάθαρο για μένα αλλά όχι με την ερμηνεία που δίνεις εσύ, αλλά παραμένω στο ότι απόδοση συλλέκτη με συννεφιά δεν υφίσταται (ας πούμε ότι δεν είναι απλή ξεροκεφαλιά αλλά έχω κάποιες γνώσεις πάνω στον τομέα) 

Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να το κουράζουμε παραπάνω αφού ότι ήταν να ειπωθεί, νομίζω έχει γίνει. 

Κι έτσι, όπως σε κάθε διάλογο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, μετά την παράθεση των διαφορετικών απόψεων θα φύγουμε από το "τραπέζι των συνομιλιών" ο καθένας με την άποψη που είχε από πριν  :Smile:

----------

vasilllis (17-05-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Κι έτσι, όπως σε κάθε διάλογο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, μετά την παράθεση των διαφορετικών απόψεων θα φύγουμε από το "τραπέζι των συνομιλιών" ο καθένας με την άποψη που είχε από πριν



Ίσως να γίνει έτσι όπως λες, όμως κάποιο νέο στοιχείο θα έχει πάρει ο καθένας μας για να το λάβει υπόψη του από εδώ και στο εξής.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Για την σύνθεση των απόψεων που ακούστηκαν θα σας παραθέσω περιληπτικά το συμπέρασμα έρευνας που είχε γίνει στο Πανεπ. Πάτρας (αν την βρώ όλη την εργασία θα σας την παραθέσω). 
Εγκατέστησαν ένα φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ με κάτοπτρα γύρω του για να βελτιώσουν την απόδοση σε ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. Οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν ότι η βελτίωση της απόδοσης ήταν ανάλογη με την αύξηση της συλλεκτικής επιφάνειας. Άρα θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν λιγότερα κοστοβόρα πάνελ και να συμπληρωθούν με κάτοπτρα καταλαμβάνοντας αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια. Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα αλλά συγχρόνως μειονέκτημα του όλου εγχειρήματος ήταν η τραγική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας των Φ/Β πάνελ. Έτσι λοιπόν έβαλαν ψύκτρες νερού κάτω από τα πάνελ για να ψύχονται. Αυτό ανέβασε το κόστος της εγκατάστασης αρκετά, έδωσε την δυνατότητα για παροχή Ζ.Ν.Χ. αλλά το καλοκαίρι ήταν τόση η παραγωγή που δεν είχαν που να την διοχετεύσουν. Αυτά τόσο απλά !!! 
Απόσπασμα που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο από τέτοια δουλειά. :
Χαμηλού κόστους φβ/θ συστήματα. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά (φβ) μετατρέπουν την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία κατά 5%-20% σε ηλεκτρισμό, ενώ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα. Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία αυξάνει την θερμοκρασία των φβ πάνελς, μειώνοντας την ηλεκτρική τους απόδοση. Αυτό το ανεπιθύμητο φαινόμενο μπορεί εν μέρει να αποφευχθεί εφαρμόζοντας μια διάταξη απολαβής της θερμότητας, με την κυκλοφορία κάποιου ρευστού, διατηρώντας έτσι την απόδοση σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο. Τα φβ πάνελς που συνδυάζονται με μονάδες απολαβής της θερμότητας συνιστούν τα υβριδικά φωτοβολταϊκά/θερμικά συστήματα (φβ/θ), που παρέχουν ταυτόχρονα ηλεκτρισμό και θερμότητα, αυξάνοντας την αποδιδόμενη ενέργεια από τα φβ. Τα συστήματα φβ/θ διακρίνονται σε φβ/θ-νερού και φβ/θ-αέρα, ανάλογα αν ψύχονται με νερό ή αέρα. Ο διπλός συνδυασμός φβ/θ-νερού και φβ/θ-αέρα σε μια ενιαία συσκευή παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον και μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τους περιορισμούς που τίθενται για τις δυο ξεχωριστές συσκευές. Η προτεινόμενη συσκευή είναι μια υβριδική φβ/θ συσκευή, η οποία περιλαμβάνει μια χαμηλού κόστους μονάδα απολαβής τηςθερμότητας και εκτός από την παροχή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας παρέχει και θερμότητα σε θερμό νερό και αέρα, ξεχωριστά ή και μαζί. Η μονάδα απολαβής της θερμότητας συνίσταται από πλαστικούς σωλήνες, που θερμαίνονται από την πίσω επιφάνεια του φβ πάνελ και είναι μονωμένες θερμικά από την πίσω πλευρά τους, ενώ τοπεριεχόμενο νερό στους σωλήνες λειτουργεί ως θερμική δεξαμενή μικρού χρόνου αποθήκευσης. Το πρόσθετο κόστος της θερμικής μονάδας είναι περί το 10% του κόστους του φβ πάνελ, ενώ το ενεργειακό όφελος σε θερμότητα είναι περί το 30%, κερδίζοντας έτσι ένα καθαρό ποσοστό 20%. Η προτεινόμενη διάταξη συλλέκτη φβ/θ έχει τη δυνατότητα ευέλικτης συνδεσμολογίας ξεχωριστών μονάδων σε οροφές και προσόψεις κτιρίων. Επίσης, αυτή η χαμηλού κόστους φβ/θ συσκευή μπορεί να σχηματιστεί επιτόπου, σε περίπτωση μεγάλης επιφάνειας, όπου η θερμική μονάδα μπορεί να προετοιμαστεί ξεχωριστά από την μονάδα των φβ πάνελς. 
http://www.patrasiq.gr/groups/5061/pdf1.pdf

----------

Κυριακίδης (17-05-18), 

haris_216 (17-05-18), 

mikemtb (18-05-18), 

Panoss (17-05-18), 

vasilllis (17-05-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες ένα υψηλής απόδοσης φωτοβολταϊκό θα έδινε ΜΟΝΟ το 20% από την διαθέσιμη ισχύ της ακτινοβολίας.... *Δηλαδή 3 φορές λιγότερο!!! Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει κατανοητό αυτό?*



Σε πάτησα !! (μήνυμα #134 έχει 3 Like & 1 Thanks ) και μήνυμα (#140 έχει 1 Like & 4 Thanks ) . Μην ντρέπεσαι δεν είναι κακό και οφείλεις ένα Like στο #140  :Lol: 

Αν και έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει για τα ψυγεία inverter Vs κλασσικά  ότι και αυτά είναι ισοδύναμα με όμοιες αποδείξεις σε ίδιας χωρητικότητας μοντέλα , προτιμάς να στέκεσαι σε αναπόδεικτα κείμενα κατασκευαστών που δίνουν υπέρ στα Inverter ... αλλά καμία υπακοή από τους ίδιους χρήστες που σου το δηλώνουν έμπρακτα ότι είτε σε ψυγεία είτε σε κλιματιστικά *δεν είδαν* (για να μην σε υποτιμήσω κάθετα ) *εντυπωσιακή διαφορά* . Η διαφορά τους δημιουργείται από συγκυρίες που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την καθεαυτού λειτουργία inverter.





> *Δηλαδή 3 φορές λιγότερο!!! Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει κατανοητό αυτό?*



 Η πολυχρηστικότητα φίλε μου του Φ/Β. και τα χιλιάδες πλεονεκτήματα του. 
Το ηλιακό σου δίνει μόνο ζεστό νερό . Το άλλο δίνει ποικιλία . Π.χ. σε μέρες καύσωνα ένα λαχταριστό ψυγείο δωρεάν ενέργειας πολύ ανώτερο του inverter και ας είναι και μπακατέλα .

----------

mikemtb (17-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

και όλα αυτά τα λες σε ένα άνθρωπο που έχει φάει την ζωή του με τα φ/β και κυρίως τα αυτόνομα και είναι και η δουλειά του αυτή και θα μπορούσε να τα υποστηρίξει περισσότερο από άλλους..
από την άλλη υπάρχουν οι φυσικοί κανόνες που υπολογίζονται όλα αυτά με τα μαθηματικά  και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την προσωπική εμπειρία του καθενός. αλλιώς να πάμε στο φόρουμ του ΠΖ και να του κάνουμε τεμενάδες.

από την άλλη το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως τα καταφέρνετε. 

το θέμα είναι σε θέμα κόστους αν συμφέρει να ζεσταίνεις νερό με φ/β αντί με ηλιακά κλασικά. 

και ξανά πάμε. κοστολογικά αν έχουν διάφορα. 

αν ξοδέψω 10Κ - 20Κευρω ναι τότε τον έφαγα τον κλασικό ηλιακό και την ΔΕΗ μαζί και θα ζεσταίνομε και τον χειμώνα τσάμπα. 

μπορείτε άπλα να επικεντρώνεστε σε απαντήσεις όταν είναι συγκεκριμένες και μην καταλήγουμε αν συμφέρει να πάρουμε και μια αγελάδα να μαζεύουμε τις κλανιές της να τις καίμε σε καυστήρα αερίου παράλληλα με το γάλα που θα ποιούμε μπροστά στο τζάκι που θα καίμε τις ξεραμένες κουράδες της?

μετά απορείτε που δεν βγάζετε άκρη στα θέματα που ανοίγονται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και όλα αυτά τα λες σε ένα άνθρωπο που έχει φάει την ζωή του με τα φ/β και κυρίως τα αυτόνομα και είναι και η δουλειά του αυτή και θα μπορούσε να τα υποστηρίξει περισσότερο από άλλους..



Βλέπω το μήνυμα #140 ταρακούνησε "απαράδεκτα" κάποιους . Σημείωσε ότι δεν ξεφεύγει θέματος , τα ηλιακά έχουν προιστορία πολύ παλιότερη (από το απλό μαύρο βαρέλι στην ταράτσα , και τις βελτιώσεις με κλειστό κύκλωμα σεπαρντίνας , μέχρι και τις εξελίξεις με σωλήνες κενού ) που δεν είναι απαγορευτικές για σύγκριση.

Το αν ενόχλησε κάποιους για τις μεταγενέστερες εξελίξεις που μπορούν να γίνουν επίσης και πάνω στα Φ/Β , δείχνει ότι σκοπίμως θέλουν να το κλείσουν το θέμα για δικά τους συμφέροντα εγωιστικά . Και μάλιστα με το "παρακινδυνευμένο" (γιαυτούς ) πιθανό λιγότερο κόστος στα Φ/Β.

----------


## lepouras

διαβάζεις αυτά που λες?
σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι είμαστε τα συμφέροντα του _FYROGENIS_ και τον εταιριών ηλιακών θερμοσίφωνων. 


και τη είδες τελικά στο 140? ότι επειδή ζεσταίνονται τα πάνελ εκμεταλλεύονται να ζεσταίνουν νερό? ε το ίδιο δεν κάνουν και οι ηλιακοί?

από την άλλη κυκλοφορούν πουθενά τα πάνελ αυτά που παράγουν ρεύμα και ζεσταίνουν νερό να μάθουμε τιμή?

εγώ έχω καλύτερη λύση από όλους σας. έχω μια κατσαρόλα στην ταράτσα που ζεσταίνει νερό ΚΑΙ το βράδυ. μην με ρωτήσετε πως και τη απλά αφού μου δουλεύει όλα τα άλλα που λέτε είναι παπαριες και φοβάστε μην χάσετε την δουλειά σας από τις εταιρίες των φωτοβολταϊκών και των θερμοσίφωνων.

να χέσω και τα μαθηματικά και την φυσική. εμένα  δουλεύει και ότι πείτε είναι γιατί φοβάστε.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ..... 
> αν ξοδέψω 10Κ - 20Κευρω ναι τότε τον έφαγα τον κλασικό ηλιακό και την ΔΕΗ μαζί και θα ζεσταίνομε και τον χειμώνα τσάμπα. 
> μπορείτε άπλα να επικεντρώνεστε σε απαντήσεις όταν είναι συγκεκριμένες και μην καταλήγουμε αν συμφέρει να πάρουμε και μια αγελάδα να μαζεύουμε τις κλανιές της να τις καίμε σε καυστήρα αερίου παράλληλα με το γάλα που θα ποιούμε μπροστά στο τζάκι που θα καίμε τις ξεραμένες κουράδες της? 
> μετά απορείτε που δεν βγάζετε άκρη στα θέματα που ανοίγονται.



Χαχαχαχα !!!!! Μου αρέσει ο σουρεαλισμός σου !!! 
Δυστυχώς ο καθηγητής Ιωαν. Τρυπαναγνωστόπουλος που αφιέρωσε μια ζωή στις έρευνες αυτές "έφυγε" λίγες μέρες μετά την δημοσίευση που ανέφερα στο #140 .... 
Είχε παρουσιάσει εξαιρετικές δουλειές και έρευνες γύρω από το θέμα αλλά από το 2011-2 και μετά εξαφανίστηκαν κι αυτές από τα επίσημα sites του Πανεπ. Πατρών όπως και κάποιες άλλες από το Δημοκρίτειο  τις οποίες δεν αποθήκευσα και έκτοτε χάθηκαν. (Αυτό ας μας πονηρέψει θετικά ή αρνητικά). 
Ας μας πονηρέψει επίσης το γεγονός της επιδότησης των Φωτοβολταϊκών (πρωτοφανής) οι οποίες αν δεν υπήρχαν, και τα προϊόντα τους ήταν στην ελεύθερη αγορά, ήδη από χρόνια, θα είχαν πάρα πολύ χαμηλές τιμές και όλα τα σπίτια θα ήταν σχεδόν αυτόνομα. Θυμηθείτε πόσα εργοστάσια κατασκευής Φ/β πάνελ άνοιξαν (στην Πάτρα δύο) και έκλεισαν αφού έστησαν επιδοτούμενα τόσο τα εργοστάσιά τους όσο και τα Φ/β πάρκα τους ..... 
Θυμηθείτε τι κόστος έχει ένα ολοκληρωμένο σύγχρονο προϊόν τεχνολογίας πυριτίου (τρανζίστορ, μοσφετ, όλα τα ICs, οι μητρικές, οι επεξεργαστές, οι κινέζικες απομιμήσεις τους κλπ) και τα Φ/β πάνελ κρατούν ψηλά σχετικά τις τιμές τους. Το πυρίτιο αποτελεί το 30% της γης μας και κάπου το αγοράζουμε πολύ φθηνά και κάπου πολύ ακριβά !!!! 
Μεγαλύτερο κόστος έχει το κουτάκι που θα κλείσεις μέσα τόση τεχνολογία και γνώση σε ένα κύκλωμα που θα κατασκευάσεις, παρά η ίδια η γνώση και η τεχνολογία. 
Μας πάνε όπου θέλουν ..... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρωγόμαστε για το αποδοτικότερο, γιατί αν αύριο μια νέα τεχνολογία βάλει στην άκρη π.χ. τα Φ/β πάνελ και πέσει η τιμή τους τότε θα επαληθευθούν αυτοί που σήμερα φαντάζουν κοστοβόροι. 
Χαλαρώστε ... αν είστε καλά παιδιά θα σας δείξω άλλο ενεργειακό θέμα αν δεν με στείλετε στο ......

----------

mikemtb (18-05-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και τη είδες τελικά στο 140? ότι επειδή ζεσταίνονται τα πάνελ εκμεταλλεύονται να ζεσταίνουν νερό? ε το ίδιο δεν κάνουν και οι ηλιακοί?



Το προείδα και προτού να διαβάσω το θέμα στο #140!!! 




> ε το ίδιο δεν κάνουν και οι ηλιακοί?



 Γιατί ? αυτοί βγάζουν *και* ρεύμα? (καλά το σενάριο για ατμομηχανή εκ τον προτέρων και μετατροπή από γεννήτρια σε ρεύμα δεν παίζει ).
Μην τυχόν μου επιτρέψεις να σχολιάσω περαιτέρω αν και εκτός θέματος την υπόθεση Genesis με inverter ψυγεία , γιατί θα γίνει το σώσε . Υπόψιν σου ότι ο Genesis ήδη έχει γνώση ότι ίδιας χωρητικότητας ψυγεία  (inverter vs κλασσικό ) *από δηλώσεις και των 2 κατασκευαστών έχουν την ίδια ετήσια κατανάλωση.* Πάραυτα παρέλειψε ο ίδιος ο Genesis να το προσθέσει ..... και να συνεχίζει τον χαβά του.

----------


## Samios60

Τελικα τι θετε???? Φ/Β η Ηλιακο ??? αποφασιστε να ξερω τι θα στειλω !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η απάντηση δόθηκε στον επίλογο του #145. (και άμα πέσει λίγο ακόμα "ξύλο " από μένα που δεν χαμπαριάζω από θεωρίες ) έχουμε να λέμε. Βλέπε μήνυμα #127 που στην ουσία είπα το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## genesis

> ...να χέσω και τα μαθηματικά και την φυσική. εμένα  δουλεύει και ότι πείτε είναι γιατί φοβάστε.



Αυτό ακριβώς!!!

Lepouras, μην ασχολείσαι. Δεν έχει νόημα.
Αποδεικνύεται τελικά ότι ο καθένας συμμετέχει για διαφορετικούς λόγους σε ένα φόρουμ και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι λόγοι αυτοί είναι ίσως προσωπικοί.
Σε ένα νήμα που γράφω για να βοηθήσω κάποιον που ρωτάει για κάποιο ζήτημα που τον απασχολεί και ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι κάτι γνωρίζω για αυτό, σκοπός μου είναι να βοηθήσω έστω και ελάχιστα αυτόν και όσους -ες ακόμη τύχει να διαβάσουν το θέμα.
Για τεχνικής φύσης ζητήματα η δική μου πεποίθηση είναι ότι τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πολύ "τετράγωνα" και περιορισμένα από τα όρια που θέτουν οι εφαρμοσμένες επιστήμες.... Οι συζητήσεις όμως σε αυτό το φόρουμ (και όχι μόνο σε αυτό) αποδεικνύουν ότι δεν είναι έτσι για όλους.

Υπεύθυνος είμαι για αυτά που γράφω, όχι για αυτά που καταλαβαίνει ο κάθε αναγνώστης.
Τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο.

Sorry για το off topic, συνεχίστε επί του θέματος.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υπεύθυνος είμαι για αυτά που γράφω, όχι για αυτά που καταλαβαίνει ο κάθε αναγνώστης.
> Τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο. 
> Sorry για το off topic, συνεχίστε επί του θέματος.



Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα στην καθημερινότητά μας είναι ακριβώς αυτό, άλλα λέγονται κι άλλα αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας ....

----------


## pstratos

> Για την σύνθεση των απόψεων που ακούστηκαν θα σας παραθέσω περιληπτικά το συμπέρασμα έρευνας που είχε γίνει στο Πανεπ. Πάτρας (αν την βρώ όλη την εργασία θα σας την παραθέσω). 
> Εγκατέστησαν ένα φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ με κάτοπτρα γύρω του για να βελτιώσουν την απόδοση σε ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. Οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν ότι η βελτίωση της απόδοσης ήταν ανάλογη με την αύξηση της συλλεκτικής επιφάνειας. Άρα θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν λιγότερα κοστοβόρα πάνελ και να συμπληρωθούν με κάτοπτρα καταλαμβάνοντας αντίστοιχη επιφάνεια. Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα αλλά συγχρόνως μειονέκτημα του όλου εγχειρήματος ήταν η τραγική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας των Φ/Β πάνελ. Έτσι λοιπόν έβαλαν ψύκτρες νερού κάτω από τα πάνελ για να ψύχονται. Αυτό ανέβασε το κόστος της εγκατάστασης αρκετά, έδωσε την δυνατότητα για παροχή Ζ.Ν.Χ. αλλά το καλοκαίρι ήταν τόση η παραγωγή που δεν είχαν που να την διοχετεύσουν. Αυτά τόσο απλά !!! 
> Απόσπασμα που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο από τέτοια δουλειά. :
> Χαμηλού κόστους φβ/θ συστήματα. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά (φβ) μετατρέπουν την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία κατά 5%-20% σε ηλεκτρισμό, ενώ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα. Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία αυξάνει την θερμοκρασία των φβ πάνελς, μειώνοντας την ηλεκτρική τους απόδοση. Αυτό το ανεπιθύμητο φαινόμενο μπορεί εν μέρει να αποφευχθεί εφαρμόζοντας μια διάταξη απολαβής της θερμότητας, με την κυκλοφορία κάποιου ρευστού, διατηρώντας έτσι την απόδοση σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο. Τα φβ πάνελς που συνδυάζονται με μονάδες απολαβής της θερμότητας συνιστούν τα υβριδικά φωτοβολταϊκά/θερμικά συστήματα (φβ/θ), που παρέχουν ταυτόχρονα ηλεκτρισμό και θερμότητα, αυξάνοντας την αποδιδόμενη ενέργεια από τα φβ. Τα συστήματα φβ/θ διακρίνονται σε φβ/θ-νερού και φβ/θ-αέρα, ανάλογα αν ψύχονται με νερό ή αέρα. Ο διπλός συνδυασμός φβ/θ-νερού και φβ/θ-αέρα σε μια ενιαία συσκευή παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον και μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τους περιορισμούς που τίθενται για τις δυο ξεχωριστές συσκευές. Η προτεινόμενη συσκευή είναι μια υβριδική φβ/θ συσκευή, η οποία περιλαμβάνει μια χαμηλού κόστους μονάδα απολαβής τηςθερμότητας και εκτός από την παροχή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας παρέχει και θερμότητα σε θερμό νερό και αέρα, ξεχωριστά ή και μαζί. Η μονάδα απολαβής της θερμότητας συνίσταται από πλαστικούς σωλήνες, που θερμαίνονται από την πίσω επιφάνεια του φβ πάνελ και είναι μονωμένες θερμικά από την πίσω πλευρά τους, ενώ τοπεριεχόμενο νερό στους σωλήνες λειτουργεί ως θερμική δεξαμενή μικρού χρόνου αποθήκευσης. Το πρόσθετο κόστος της θερμικής μονάδας είναι περί το 10% του κόστους του φβ πάνελ, ενώ το ενεργειακό όφελος σε θερμότητα είναι περί το 30%, κερδίζοντας έτσι ένα καθαρό ποσοστό 20%. Η προτεινόμενη διάταξη συλλέκτη φβ/θ έχει τη δυνατότητα ευέλικτης συνδεσμολογίας ξεχωριστών μονάδων σε οροφές και προσόψεις κτιρίων. Επίσης, αυτή η χαμηλού κόστους φβ/θ συσκευή μπορεί να σχηματιστεί επιτόπου, σε περίπτωση μεγάλης επιφάνειας, όπου η θερμική μονάδα μπορεί να προετοιμαστεί ξεχωριστά από την μονάδα των φβ πάνελς. 
> http://www.patrasiq.gr/groups/5061/pdf1.pdf




Το 2008 τα είχαμε συναντήσει αυτά τα φβ. Ακούγονταν πολύ υποσχόμενα, ρεύμα, ΖΝΧ, αλλά και *ΨΥΞΗ* με χρήση *absorber.* Γιατί όμως εμπορικά τα θάψανε?

----------


## vasilllis

Το 'θαψανε' γιατί το ΖΝΧ είναι προφανές μια πρόχειρη λύση στο 'προβλημα"της θερμοκρασίας.προχειρη από το λόγο ότι το ΖΝΧ δεν απαιτεί τοσο μεγάλη ενέργεια που παράγονταν απο τα ΦΒ .
Σε όλα αυτά τώρα υπολόγισε φθορές στα πάνελ λόγω θερμοκρασίας , μηχανολογικές εγκαταστάσεις και βέβαια απαραίτητη ψύξη την χειρότερη εποχή του χρονου


Αυτα τα πάνελ όμως θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάλιστα εφαρμογή σε πολύ ψυχρά κλίματα που η θέρμανση είναι απαραίτητη 24/7 και η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος πολύ χαμηλή χειμώνα καλοκαίρι.ισως σε αυτά τα μέρη το ΦΒ παραγωγής ρεύματος να είναι περισσότερο αποδοτικό(πάντα σε σχέση με το κόστος,αφού στην τελική αυτό μας αφορά και όχι αν το τμ. αποδίδει 6 η 16%)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το 2008 τα είχαμε συναντήσει αυτά τα φβ. Ακούγονταν πολύ υποσχόμενα, ρεύμα, ΖΝΧ, αλλά και *ΨΥΞΗ* με χρήση *absorber.* Γιατί όμως εμπορικά τα θάψανε?



Γιατί τα θάψανε και μάλιστα εκείνη την εποχή ;;; 
Πρώτα απ΄όλα μπήκε η κρίση. Σταμάτησε κάθε επενδυτική δραστηριότητα και κυρίως η οικοδομική.
Ύστερα πότε ζήτησε μια σοβαρή μελέτη μηχανολογική στην Ελλάδα ο απλός πελάτης ανέγερσης μιας οικοδομής.
Η λέξη "επένδυση" σε μια τεχνολογία οικιακής χρήσης είναι άγνωστη στο ευρύ κοινό. 
Μετά μπορούμε να εικάσουμε και τα συμφέροντα των εταιρειών όλων των ειδών καυσίμων ....
Π.χ. Τα βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας είναι πολύ πίσω στην Ελλάδα γιατί απαιτούν μερικά μέτρα σωλήνας (ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν) και δυό εξαρτήματα ακόμα (πανάκριβα κι αυτά).
Η αισθητική της ταράτσας μας δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.  
Νομίζω έχω περιλάβει τα κυριότερα ....

----------


## haris_216

> Γιατί τα θάψανε και μάλιστα εκείνη την εποχή ;;; 
> Πρώτα απ΄όλα μπήκε η κρίση. Σταμάτησε κάθε επενδυτική δραστηριότητα και κυρίως η οικοδομική.
> Ύστερα πότε ζήτησε μια σοβαρή μελέτη μηχανολογική στην Ελλάδα ο απλός πελάτης ανέγερσης μιας οικοδομής.
> Η λέξη "επένδυση" σε μια τεχνολογία οικιακής χρήσης είναι άγνωστη στο ευρύ κοινό. 
> Μετά μπορούμε να εικάσουμε και τα συμφέροντα των εταιρειών όλων των ειδών καυσίμων ....
> Π.χ. Τα βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας είναι πολύ πίσω στην Ελλάδα γιατί απαιτούν μερικά μέτρα σωλήνας (ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν) και δυό εξαρτήματα ακόμα (πανάκριβα κι αυτά).
> Η αισθητική της ταράτσας μας δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.  
> Νομίζω έχω περιλάβει τα κυριότερα ....



Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λέει ο Δημήτρης (υπογραμμισμένα).
Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της οικοδομικής δραστηριότητας κινείται από εργολάβους που ακόμα και τον αρχιτέκτονα θεωρούν περιττό και την όλη θερμοϋδραυλική εγκατάσταση την κάνει (από τη σύλληψη μέχρι την εφαρμογή της) ο μάστρο-Γιάννης ο υδραυλικός.
Επίσης η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας δεν ήταν ποτέ το δυνατό σημείο των περισσοτέρων από εμάς (είναι απορίας άξιο πως "έπιασαν" οι ηλιακοί και μάλιστα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια).
Η μόνη αναστροφή σε αυτό το κλίμα έχει υπάρξει τελευταία αφού κάτι το κ....σφίξιμο που περνάμε όλοι και κάτι προγράμματα όπως το "εξοικονομώ" (με τις όποιες στρεβλώσεις του και τις ενστάσεις που μπορεί να έχει κανείς) οδήγησαν κόσμο προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση (θερμοπροσόψεις, αντλίες θερμότητας ή ακόμα και κουφώματα)

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη που παραφέρθηκα λίγο.
αυτό που λέει και ο Χάρης είναι σωστό.
αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που γενικά πολλά δεν έχουν προχωρήσει όπως θα έπρεπε στην Ελλάδα.
καταρχήν το κυριότερο έχει να κάνει με το κόστος. 
και εξηγώ.

 κάποτε τα φωτοβολταϊκά ( περίπου το 2008 ) είχαν κόστος που απευθυνόταν μόνο για πώληση ρεύματος πανάκριβα προς την ΔΕΗ. οι τότε εταιρίες πούλαγαν όχι με βάση κόστους κατασκευής αλλά με βάση κόστους απόσβεσης του αγοραστή.
έβλεπα 3 και 4 ευρό το βατ.
από την άλλη η όποια πατέντα εξοικονόμησης ενεργείας δεν ενδιέφερε κανέναν γιατί το κόστος θέρμανσης κλπ ήταν πολύ φθηνό για να ασχοληθούν να επενδύσουν στα σπίτια τους πανάκριβους εξοπλισμούς, αλουμίνια, θερμοπροσόψεις κλπ όταν ο χρόνος απόσβεσης ήταν τεράστιος με το τότε υπάρχον κόστος ενεργείας.
όταν κάποια στιγμή άρχισαν να κατεβαίνουν οι τιμές όλων αυτών τον υλικών ο κόσμος δεν είχε (και δεν έχει ) λεφτά για να επενδύσει σε μακροχρόνια απόσβεση (έστω και αν αυτή είναι σε 3-4-5 χρόνια) οπότε και η κάθε πατέντα με αυξημένο κόστος κατασκευής που (ίσως ) προσφέρει  πολλαπλά οφέλη δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει λόγο μεγαλύτερου κόστους από την όποια απλή παραδοσιακή κατασκευή που θα του εξυπηρετήσει την όποια ανάγκη έχει τώρα και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει(και δεν έχει ούτε την οικονομική δυνατότητα) να βάλει κάτι που ίσως μελλοντικά να μπωρέσει να επεκταθεί σε κάτι που ίσως το χρειαστεί και σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί εξτρά εξοπλισμό και χρήματα (όσο μικρο ή μεγάλο κόστος και να είναι αυτό).
άρα δεν υπάρχει συνωμοσία θαψίματος πατεντών αλλά περισσότερο λάθος χρόνος σκέψεις και παρουσίασής τις πατέντας.

να θυμίσω ότι η ιδέα του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα(και γενικά της ηλιακής ενεργείας) είναι πάνω από 100+ χρονών

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augustin_Mouchot

 αλλά τότε το κάρβουνο και μετά το πετρέλαιο ήταν τόσο φθηνό που κανένας δεν ασχολήθηκε με την εφεύρεσή του.

πάμε λίγο τώρα στο θέμα για την πατέντα φ/β και ΖΝΧ πακέτο.
είπαμε ότι τα φ/β έχουν εχθρό την θερμοκρασία που απαντήσετε επάνω τους από τον ήλιο. άρα πτώση απόδοσης.
ωραία άρα πρέπει να τα ψύξουμε.
βάζουμε να κυκλοφορεί νερό (τσίπουρο ή ότι άλλο θέλουμε ) πίσω τους σε ένα δικτύωμα με σωλήνες.
ωραία ρίχνουμε την θερμοκρασία. άρα την θερμοκρασία που μάζεψε το υγρό μας κάπου πρέπει να την αφαιρέσουμε για να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε καλύτερη απόδοση στα πάνελ. αν το πάμε σε ένα μποιλερ τότε θα αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε την θερμοκρασία μέσα του άρα και θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στις σωλήνες πίσω από τα πανελ άρα θα έχουμε να φτάσουμε πάλι σε θερμοκρασία που το πάνελ θα χάσει απόδοση. 
οπότε. αν θέλουμε να έχουμε με το σύστημα αυτό απόδοση στα φ/β θα πρέπει να αφαιρούμαι συνέχεια  την θερμοκρασία από επάνω τους και να πετάμε κάπου αλλού την θερμοκρασία αυτή ώστε να επανέρχεται παγωμένο το υγρό στο πανελ για να το κρατάει δροσερό ή και κρύο.  οπότε πάει περίπατο το θέμα συνδυασμού και καλύτερης απόδοσης από την μεριά τον Φ/Β για να εκμεταλλευτούμε το ΖΝΧ και να έχουμε υψηλότερη απόδοση από το ΦΒ
από μεριάς απόδοσης οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες των πάνελ του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα έχουν σχεδιαστεί ώστε να εγκλωβίζουν εσωτερικά την θερμοκρασία ώστε να ανεβαίνει και η θερμοκρασία στο νερό.
από την άλλη τα ΦΒ κατασκευάζονται με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να να αποβάλουν όσο μπορούν την θερμοκρασία από επάνω τους. οπότε το να βάλουμε τα φβ να συλλέξουν θερμοκρασία θα έχουν λιγότερη απόδοση από τον συλλέκτη του θερμοσίφωνα και αν τα εγκλωβίζαμε με τρόπο όπως οι συλλέκτες του θερμοσίφωνα τότε θα καταστρέφαμε την απόδοση του ΦΒ.
φαύλος κύκλος.
κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι μπορούμε να βάλουμε εναλλάκτες θερμότητας (η ακόμα και αντλίες θερμότητας) για να μεταφέρουμε για να εκμεταλλευόμαστε όσο το δυνατός περισσότερο την θερμοκρασία που θα ανέβει στο πανελ και να του επιστρέψουμε ποιο κρύο υγρό και να κερδίσουμε σε απόδοση.
αυτόματος προσθέτουμε στο κύκλωμα έξτρα συστήματα, κυκλώματα κλπ που θα ανέβαζαν το κόστος κατασκευής και συντήρησης και σίγουρα ότι κερδίζαμε από απόδοση στα ΦΒ θα το χάναμε σε ενέργεια που θα ξόδευε το σύστημα για να κάνει όλη αυτή την κυκλοφορία.

μιλάμε για το τη κάνουν οι Γερμανοί Σκανδιναβοί κλπ αλλά ξεχνάμε ότι και εκεί πράττουν με βάση το κόστος την απόσβεση που θα έχουν με βάση το κόστος που ξοδεύουν τώρα σε ενέργεια.. 

ξεχνάμε ότι εκεί έχουν και άλλους μισθούς.  αυτό που στην Ελλάδα θες 5 χρόνια μισθούς για να το αποκτήσεις εκεί θα στοιχίζει 1 χρόνο μισθούς ίσως και λιγότερο.

 να  πω και  ποιο χοντρά.
 θα προσπαθούσαμε να πείσουμε Εσκιμώο την ανάγκη του για παγάκια μιλώντας του με παράδειγμα τη όφελος έχει αντίστοιχα ο άλλος στην Σαχάρα? ή αντίστοιχα θα μίλαγα στον Αφρικανό για θέρμανση φέρνοντας του για παράδειγμα τη κερδίζει ο άλλος στην Αλάσκα?
εδώ βλέπετε στην Ελλάδα και από τον Έβρο στην Κρήτη έχουν διαφορετικές συνθήκες και ανάγκες.

πως μπερδεύουμε τότε το τη κάνουν άλλες χώρες που δεν είναι καν τις ίδιες συνθήκες με εμάς και καιρικές και οικονομικές?

και τέλος το ποια πατέντα μπορεί να έχει κάνει ο κάθε ένας στο σπίτι του δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να γίνει και στον διπλανό του.
 γιατί ο διπλανός του δεν έχει ούτε τις ίδιες γνώσεις να το κάνει ούτε τους ίδιους χώρους να το κάνει.
 οπότε αυτομάτως για να του το κάνει κάποιος άλλος δεν θα έχει ούτε το ίδιο οικονομικός κόστος να το φτιάξει. 
οπότε δεν μπορούμε τις ατομικές πατέντες να τις θεωρούμε λύση αν δεν μπουν σε διαδικασία ανάλυσης που θα είναι τυποποιημένες για όλους.

----------

tsimpidas (05-06-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη, άλλαξε το χθες!! Ένας σύγχρονος ψυγειοκαταψύκτης τύπου inverter, ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++ και άνω, καταναλώνει λιγότερο από 1,5kWh/ημέρα σε συνθήκες Ελλάδας. Θα έχει αποσβέσει το κόστος του σε 2 - 3 χρόνια το πολύ.



Συγγνώμη αλλά για την συνέπεια της κουβέντας : Ξέχασα ότι δίπλα δουλεύει κι ένας μικρός καταψύκτης με τρία συρτάρια. Δεν είναι ένα ψυγείο μόνο που κάνει την κατανάλωση αυτή που ανέφερα. Χθες το είδα και θυμήθηκα τι ανακρίβεια είπα. ............

----------


## tsimpidas

> ........................................... πολλά δεν έχουν προχωρήσει όπως θα έπρεπε στην Ελλάδα.
> καταρχήν το κυριότερο έχει να κάνει με το κόστος. 
> και εξηγώ.
> 
>  κάποτε τα φωτοβολταϊκά ( περίπου το 2008 ) είχαν κόστος που απευθυνόταν μόνο για πώληση ρεύματος πανάκριβα προς την ΔΕΗ. οι τότε εταιρίες πούλαγαν όχι με βάση κόστους κατασκευής αλλά με βάση κόστους απόσβεσης του αγοραστή.
> *έβλεπα 3 και 4 ευρό το βατ.*
> 
> από την άλλη η όποια πατέντα εξοικονόμησης ενεργείας δεν ενδιέφερε κανέναν *γιατί το κόστος θέρμανσης κλπ ήταν πολύ φθηνό* για να ασχοληθούν να επενδύσουν στα σπίτια τους πανάκριβους εξοπλισμούς, αλουμίνια, θερμοπροσόψεις κλπ όταν ο χρόνος απόσβεσης ήταν τεράστιος με το τότε υπάρχον κόστος ενεργείας.
> 
> ...



όλα σωστά !!!!!!!καλό που αναφέρονται.

----------

